# just bought a 2k GLE



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

I just bought a 2000 Maxima GLE. I have a couple of questions about my new baby. First. I would like to find the 17" chrome SE rims. I saw some on e-bay. Is this the best price or does anyone know of some for sale. Also I have a concern. It sounds like my fuel pump (or something from underneath) is making a high pitched sound. Has anyone experienced this and if so, can you enlighten me. One last thing. Can I use the tail lights from the 03 maxima or is it cheaper to buy aftermarket with the chrome. Thank you. 
Bill
A new maxima enthusiast.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

you can buy the "altezza" style taillights at www.courtesyparts.com

take your car back to the dealer about the high pitched sound

What color is your Max? Chroming wheels go good with certain colors.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Your fuel pump is under the back seat.
Are you hearing the sounf from there? If not it is not your fuel pump.
2k2-2k3 tails will fit your car with no problem. Talk to brian at Courtesy Parts he will take great care of you.


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

does it sound like it's coming from under the hood?
does it make the sound when you shut the car off?
is it constant?
does it do it when you punch the throttle?

Here are some possiblities:

Could be your auto leveling motor mounts (if you have an automatic)
Could be loose/slipping belts


you can go to www.maxima.org and look in the classifieds for the 5th gen max... stuff always being sold, or you could post a Wanted To Buy thread (WTB)


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I had a buzzing sound within a week of getting my 2k GLE, it was the motor mounts.


----------

